# Fall Plant Swap



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm making a new thread here for everyone to post to if they want to be in a fall/winter swap.
(I think spring & fall make the most sense, gives everyone more time to grow out cuttings or whatever plus some people think too much swapping is bad for the "hard to find" ness of some of the plants)


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Are we supposed to post what we would have or just say we are in?
I'm in 
Kristin


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

well, if you check out what was said/done for the spring one:
*"The Plant Santa went very well, everyone got their plants and was satisfied. So let's do another anonymous swap for the vernal equinox!

The process:
* You post on this thread to enter the pool, and can post which plants you would prefer not to receive (you cannot say what you want, the sender decides that).
* In March, we randomly give everyone participating another person's username and mailing address.
* You then look over that person's post, and send cutting(s) of your choice to that person, trying your best not to send them something they already have.

Rules:

* You are required to let the person know if the cutting you are sending is from a frog-free tank or not
* You must ship adequately (usually priority will do, depending on location)
* Since it's the holiday season and you are sending an anonymous gift, try to pick one of your more interesting plants 
* Don't worry if you don't have much to offer, it's all good.

Shipping will probably be a little hectic before Easter, so we will send out everything afterwards - Monday, March 24th. March 14th is the last day to get on board as that's the weekend we will give out the trade info."*

Hopefully Michael will head this one up too if we stick to the later time frame and post some fresh info/deadlines for us... I just wanted to start a new thread up so it was easier to find all the "I want to join" people instead of using the thread from a few months ago.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool. I am in and I have no preference so whatever I get is good for me. I don't have a lot to offer but I would not object to a trip to the local nursery or an online order for some good stuff to trade out. Good excuse for me to get more plants anyways


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in.

Please no Epiprinum pinatum (pothos), Ficus pumilla (creeping fig), Tradescentia sp. (wandering jew).

Yes to anything wierd, esp. orchids/bromeliads/gesneriads!!!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Once again I'm in.

No-wandering jew, pothos, creeping fig, other extremely common plants

Yes-Epiphytes, nice ferns and mosses, cool vining plants

Justin


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in.

No Pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew

Would like Alocasia, Epiphytes, gesneriads, bromes, or any good ground cover


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll join in too. And here's the list of folks that are already in this round from the last thread...
plants/topic37176-30.html

For me, please, no creeping fig, pothos, selaginella, common (HD) philodendrons, strawberry begonias, or anything that will stage a take over (unless it's really neat). :wink: 

I do like small species of the following: ferns, orchids, vining creepers (like rhaphidophoras), bromeliads, begonias, and broad leaved plants (like smaller aroids). And I don't need a lot to make me happy.  

One thing that might be worth mentioning for the benefit of those who haven't participated in a swap before (and those that have) - it's generally a nice gesture to send a few different healthy plants/cuttings (I understand that a couple people only sent one plant in past swaps or sent plants that were not in good shape). Just imagine how excited you would be to receive what you are planning to send and go from there!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Count me in!  

Please no HD plants, non S. American stuff, or anything too common...

I love anything rare and S. American such as smaller species of pleurothallids/orchids, small anthuriums and other epiphytic aroids, gesneriads, and mosses/ferns :wink:


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I used to participate in cigar passes and pif's and they were always a lot of fun. I agree that it is good to send more than is expected because who knows what you may get in return.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in
None of the real common stuff please.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Im in if my parents let me, but It would be best if it was later in fall. I too have some very cool plants for some very lucky people, but I would want to wait until they grow a little more before I take cuttings from them

NO~pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew, Alocosia polly, umbrella plant, heart leaf philo.

Yes~ Anything you got that is interesting. To be my favorite person you could give me some epiphytes, to be even better some microgramma species, lecanopteris species, or especially some vivarium suitable orchids like pleurothallids and whatever the other species is. If you cant be my favorite person, just send anything you think is cool 8) 

This is my first swap, I'm so excited! :mrgreen: 

(I'll edit here If my parents said yes or no.)


----------



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

i am in. I will take anything, too many tanks to plant. Really interested in epiphytes and ferns.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Im in. 
Not picky at all just happy to get some goodies


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I am also in. 
No pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew.
-Dave


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I'm in. 
Would like some smaller orchids of any sort, if thats not much to ask. :wink:


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

pet-teez said:


> Hopefully Michael will head this one up too if we stick to the later time frame and post some fresh info/deadlines for us... I just wanted to start a new thread up so it was easier to find all the "I want to join" people instead of using the thread from a few months ago.


We can take entries until October.. then I'll sort out all the names and PM everyone the info / guidelines. We can set a ship date for November to beat the cold temperatures and hectic christmas shipping, but the swap can be considered a plant santa like the original, so think of the holidays (thanksgiving / xmas) and take care of your swap person.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Count me in!
Please no wandering jew or pothos.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I will have to make a trip to the garden center so that I have some fun stuff to send. 

NO---pothos, wandering jew, or philodendrons

YES-----cryptanthus, orchids, large broms, creeping ground cover, leaf litter, anything that would make a good house plant. 

Mike, 
you can copy this same stuff for Tony as well and include him in the swap. Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, well I'm in again. I will not say what I don't want. I'll take anything cool. I really like unusual epiphytes and am really into Columnea, Aeschynanthus and Nematanthus. Oh, did I say I like interesting ferns and mini orchids. 

Just kidding


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I am in as well.

no creeping fig or home depot plants. Everything else is fine, especially if it is an epiphyte.

Looking forward to the swap.

ERic


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm in!

No - pothos, ficus, java moss, snake plant or anything in my plant id post ( i have to go find it, then ill edit this post with the names ).

Yes - orchids, unusual broms, succulents, carnivorous plants, or anything not on the list above.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sure-- I'll join in this time!

No pothos, creeping fig, or anything that you can blatantly purchase at Lowes or Home Depot, please!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

god i love surprises
:lol: 
no wandering jew, pothos, creeping figs plz


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Count me in
Josh


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in... 

I'd like anything unusual, preferably things that aren't easy to kill (I'm not much good with peperomias, dischidia or tillys...) prefer no regular home depot/wal-mart tropicals but I wouldn't throw them away  oh yeah, things that get over 18" tall wouldn't be very good


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in

I don't mind pothos since I use them for my boa tank since they're fairly expendable after cleaning. Just not as a main plant.

Preferably anything miniature.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm in.
I love any and everything that is mini tiny wee teensy etc.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am in, as long as whoever ships it uses heat packs.... November is way to late here otherwise....

No pothos, creeping fig, selaginella, or Neoregelia.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in.
No pothos please.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

count me in. same as everyone else, prefer no super common stuff that we probably all have anyway: pothos, common philos, standard creeping fig (though i have a slow growing oak leaf creeping fig that is pretty awesome)... etc...

hmm... wonder what i can dig up for this... looking forward to it.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

ill play

no pothos


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Ill be in as well..
I dont have many 'cuttings' to part with but do have an excess of pups (fireballs) and larger broms...

Does it begin at christmas time ?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Im in, really looking for the small orchids, have been cultivating some very interesting humid loving Begonias.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll join this time. Same preferences as everyone else (nix the common stuff). I am really starting to get a collection so hopefully I find some fun stuff for someone.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I want to do this, although I am not sure how this works. Hopefully someone will let me know when it is time? Since the new changes on the board, I never know what is going on. I don't think I am getting email notifications of anything anymore, so I don't know when I get a PM or when a new message is posted unless I come here and look.


I'll take any plants, but not TILLANDSIAS or fireball broms because I already have a lot of those. Those are what I will offer to trade, so give me someone looking for epiphytes or terrestrial broms. 

Other than those 2, I would be glad to take anything else. Thanks!


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm in. The usual, no super common stuff for me as well. Oh goody, sounds like an opportunity to buy a new plant and share!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

back2eight said:


> I want to do this, although I am not sure how this works. Hopefully someone will let me know when it is time? Since the new changes on the board, I never know what is going on. I don't think I am getting email notifications of anything anymore, so I don't know when I get a PM or when a new message is posted unless I come here and look.
> 
> 
> I'll take any plants, but not TILLANDSIAS or fireball broms because I already have a lot of those. Those are what I will offer to trade, so give me someone looking for epiphytes or terrestrial broms.
> ...


Someone, usually Mike, will let you know what to do when it is time.

There is way to alter your PM settings in the control panel so that you will receive email alerts again.

Also, it is more fun if what we are giving to the lucky recipients isn't mentioned beforehand... it's kind of like a secret santa thing, so you don't know who gets your name (which is picked at random) or what you might get. 
It is fair to mention things you have enough of already, however.

Mike


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll PM everyone in two weeks or so with some general instructions.. then we can move forward in October before temps get cold. Too busy to sort this out now, but I'll take care of it in early October.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Mike,

Please include me in the swap - sounds like fun. 

Dave


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm in as well,
No-wandering jew, pothos, creeping fig, begonia or other extremely common plants.

Yes-Epiphytes, nice ferns and mosses, mini-orchids.
Thanks,
Andy


1.1.0 O. pumilio 'darklands'
1.0.2 D. leucomelas,
2.2.2 R. ventrimaculatus 'iquitos'
1.0.1 O. pumilio 'cayo de agua',
0.0.5 P. terribilis,
1.1.1 R. lamasi 'orange'
0.0.3 R. lamasi 'panguana',
0.0.4 E. bassleri 'black',
0.0.1 E. anthonyi,
1.1.1 R. imitator,
2.1.0 D. tinctorius 'alanis',
1.1.0 D. auratus 'panamanian',
1.0.0 'Coqui',
0.0.2 Kaloula pulchra


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Count me in 

No Pothos, or Wandering Jew. I would love some epi's and broms! I love Begonias! Please no tillandsia (I can't seem to keep them alive ):

I can't wait for this to happen! Hopefully I will have my Leucs by then!

- Christian


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

can someone (like me) be living in Canada and participate in this?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't seem to figure out how to edit my last post. I put not to send Tillandsia but I LOVE Tillandsia! I meant trailing mosses (I think they are called saliganella).

If someone could please remove the no Tillandsias on my last post, this post can be deleted  Sorry everyone!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Im in.I think this will be fun.


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm game.

No pothos or creeping fig- (or spider plant... threw away about a hundred of those last week!)....Not geen enough to keep an orchid alive....

Anything else less than 18" tall would be great. Fern, brom, tilly, alocacia, moss, african violet, whatever... surprise me- I dont have many plants- could use *almost* anything.

Postal


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

dart_king said:


> can someone (like me) be living in Canada and participate in this?


In order for you to be able to participate, someone else from Canada would need to be participating as well, that way you can swap with one another.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey, i don't think i've posted to this thread, yet.

I'd like to be in.

No pothos, (common) philodendron, creeping fig, or java moss.

Thanks

Donn S


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to join in as well. I don't have a huge variety of cool plants, but hopefully I can come up with something interesting for my person.  

Ferns, mosses and liverworts are high on my list of wants. Broms, vines and ground cover are cool too... or whatever. I'm not picky, but I do have a large supply of common plants already.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in... 
I have wandering jew and pothos but am not picky.. might have some miniature orchids to split.. high on my wish list - interesting mosses and other plants that are unusual 
I really am not picky.

Kristin


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Count me in. I've got a few interesting (at least to me) plants I can send out.

Of course, none of the usual suspects for me, please. The weirder, the better. Even big is OK, as I've got some tall vivs in the works.

Jim


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

I'm in assuming that it isn't too late. ??


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

When are we shipping the plants? it is getting cold here.. anyone know where I can get heat packs locally vs. online. I would like my plants to get there okay.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

HappyHippos1 said:


> I'm in assuming that it isn't too late. ??


The entry period is still open until Mike makes the call.



LittleDip said:


> When are we shipping the plants? it is getting cold here.. anyone know where I can get heat packs locally vs. online. I would like my plants to get there okay.


Good insulation may be enough, styrofoam boxes work very well. I have found heat packs locally at tractor supply stores and orchid greenhouses. I've seen them online for very low prices also.

Mike


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I would like to join i too =]


I dont like pothos or huge broms 

i have a nice plants i think some are violets and begonias.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Everyone participating should have a PM in their inbox, if you don't then PM me.

No more new entries please, swap admission is now closed  .


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

shoot, i just missed it !

have fun all


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd love to be in. 

I'm mostly interested in mosses and ferns (Lycopodiums, Pyrrosia, etc.), Hydnophytum and Myrmecodiums, anything really small. Very small orchid species would be great!

Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

This thread is closed, the fall plant swap is not accepting any new participants. Wait for the next one.


----------

